# slingshot crossbows?



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi

This is my first post so i am new around here and i was just wonderingif anyone on this forum makes slingshots or slingshot crossbows?

I have made a few and they are really fun and i would love to post some on this forum but i don't know where?

Please answer!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Welcome aboard! There's an outfit in the vendors section called A+ that just put out an interesting slingbow called "The Jackalope", but browse around & you'll find oodles of rigs. Good luck with your search, &.again, welcome!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

You can post them in the Homemake slingshots section. Welcome to the site!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I would like to be a bit more clear about what you mean by "slingshot crossbow".

1. One might mean a device for shooting arrows that is like a crossbow, but it uses rubber bands or tube instead of a bow.

2. On the other hand, one might mean a device for shooting standard slingshot ammo, but uses a mechanical release and is pre-cocked like a crossbow.

I and several others on the forum have made devices of type 2, above. Personally, I am not much of an archer ... I do have several standard crossbows, and they outperform rubber powered devices so I have never investigated type 1.

Here are a few links:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11523-slingshot-crossbow/?hl=+slingshot%20+crossbow

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13888-slingshot-crossbow-with-rollers-danny0663/?hl=+slingshot%20+crossbow

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11128-super-simple-super-accurate-slingshot-rifle/

I am sure that many of us would like to see your devices. Probably the best place to post the information is in the Homemade section.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

NightKnight said:


> You can post them in the Homemake slingshots section. Welcome to the site!


ok thanks!


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Charles said:


> I would like to be a bit more clear about what you mean by "slingshot crossbow".
> 
> 1. One might mean a device for shooting arrows that is like a crossbow, but it uses rubber bands or tube instead of a bow.
> 
> ...


it shoots 15mm steel ball-bearings and thanks!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------

